# Favorite Pop songs/artists From the 70s and 80s?



## BeauJayWolffo47 (Jun 23, 2019)

Alright So I love finding 80s and 70s songs But like atm I'm Really into like Madonna for some reason. Other  than that I Love One Way or Another By Blondie, Almost anything by Steve Miller Band, Billy Joel Heck i could go on.. Hero By Bonnie Tyler hypes me up and so does like Eye of the Tiger and like She's a Maniac to.. Ima leave this to Everyone else to Discuss and see what Ya'll are into!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 23, 2019)

I do love me some 70s and 80s music!
Particular favourite artists would be Fleetwood Mac, Pet Shop Boys, AC/DC, Tears for Fears, Bee Gees, Billy Idol, Meat Loaf... I could go on!


----------



## BeauJayWolffo47 (Jun 23, 2019)

I know all those artists and that impresses me.. Lol Bat out of Hell is a Banger.. Also love White wedding 


A Minty cheetah said:


> I do love me some 70s and 80s music!
> Particular favourite artists would be Fleetwood Mac, Pet Shop Boys, AC/DC, Tears for Fears, Bee Gees, Billy Idol, Meat Loaf... I could go on!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 23, 2019)

jaywolf47 said:


> I know all those artists and that impresses me.. Lol Bat out of Hell is a Banger.. Also love White wedding


Rebel Yell is my fave by Billy Idol :3
There's a great album by Bonnie Tyler and Meat Loaf called 'Heaven and Hell'. It has a nice mix of their songs on it, and was one of my favourites which my Dad had in the car when I was little.


----------



## BeauJayWolffo47 (Jun 23, 2019)

My dad gave me amazing music tastes.. Also most of this modern Rap and stuff hurts my soul. i like modern pop tho


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 23, 2019)

I'll listen to almost anything. I tend to listen more to the sounds of the voice, the music itself and the way those sounds are structured rather than listening to actual lyrics. I suppose that's why I can get along with most genres.


----------



## BeauJayWolffo47 (Jun 23, 2019)

Ahh I love the beats and lyrics So todays trashy lyrics turn me off ya dig?


A Minty cheetah said:


> I'll listen to almost anything. I tend to listen more to the sounds of the voice, the music itself and the way those sounds are structured rather than listening to actual lyrics. I suppose that's why I can get along with most genres.


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 16, 2019)

I looove Led Zepplin, Pink Floyd, Lynyrd Skynyrd, The Cure <33333, Billy Joel, and etc etc...

If you like Madonna you might like Billy Joel or The Cure. They are pretty laid back artists, compared to the other ones I listed... other ones are my favorite classic rock bands~


----------



## BeauJayWolffo47 (Jul 16, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> I looove Led Zepplin, Pink Floyd, Lynyrd Skynyrd, The Cure <33333, Billy Joel, and etc etc...
> 
> If you like Madonna you might like Billy Joel or The Cure. They are pretty laid back artists, compared to the other ones I listed... other ones are my favorite classic rock bands~


I know of Billy Joel and love his music tho I never did get into The Cure besides maybe one song


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Sep 12, 2019)

Some of my favorite songs and artists came from the 70's and 80's:
>KISS - Rock and Roll All Night, Shout It Out Loud, Beth
>Elton John - The Bitch Is Back, Rocketman, Island Girl, Saturday Night's All Right
>Phil Collins - Don't Lose That Number, Sussudio, I Don't Care Anymore, That's All
>Eagles - Hotel California, Life in the Fast Lane, Take It To The Limit
>Foreigner - Urgent, Double Vision, Jukebox Hero, Head Games
>Def Leppard - Pour Some Sugar On Me, Hysteria, Rockit, Foolin', Too Late For Love
>Bon Jovi - Livin' On A Prayer, Wanted Dead or Alive, You Give Love A Bad Name
>Aerosmith - Walk This Way, Crazy, Cryin', Pink
 Other favorite songs of mine are:
>"Should I Stay Or Should I Go?" by The Clash
>"Dirty Laundry" by Don Henley
>"I Wanna Rock" by Twisted Sister
>"UHF" by "Weird Al" Yankovic


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 19, 2019)

If I'm not strictly limited to "pop" music:
>Earth, Wind and Fire - Fall in Love with Me, Can't Hide Love (Saw them in concert)
>Rush - Subdivisions, Chemistry, Manhattan Project, Mission (Saw them too!)
>Yes - The Revealing Science of God, Turn of the Century, Machine Messiah, And You And I
>Electric Light Orchestra - Prologue/Twilight, Livin' Thing, Telephone Line, The Whale, Strange Magic
>Thomas Dolby - One of Our Submarines
>Van Halen - I'll Wait
>Tears for Fears - Sea Song, Listen, Head Over Heels
>Whitney Houston - Just the Lonely Talking Again, The Greatest Love of All
>Elton John - Funeral For a Friend, Goodbye Yellow Brick Road
>Alan Parsons Project - I Wouldn't Want to Be Like You, Don't Let it Show, Don't Answer Me
>Level 42 - It's Over,  Something About You, Take a Look
>Michael Jackson - Thriller, Human Nature
>Pointer Sisters - Automatic
>Pink Floyd - Shine on You Crazy Diamond, Waiting for the Worms, One Slip, Any Colour You Like
>Asia - Sole Survivor
>Information Society - What's On Your Mind?
>Tangerine Dream - Force Majeure, Logos(Velvet Part), Ghazal (Love Song)
>Wham! - Everything She Wants, Heartbeat, Careless Whisper
>Peter Schilling - Völlig Losgelöst/Major Tom
>A Taste of Honey - Sukiyaki
>Mariya Takeuchi - Plastic Love
>Vangelis - Blade Runner End Titles, Rachel's Song
>Queen - Don't Stop Me Now
>Billy Joel - Uptown Girl, The Downeaster 'Alexa'
>Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me
>Matthew Wilder - Break My Stride
>Genesis - Squonk, The Musical Box, Fly on a Windshield/Broadway Melody of 1974, Can-Utility and the Coastliners, Land of Confusion, Mad Man Moon
>Blue Öyster Cult - Veteran of the Psychic Wars


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Sep 19, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> If I'm not strictly limited to "pop" music:
> >Earth, Wind and Fire - Fall in Love with Me, Can't Hide Love (Saw them in concert)
> >Rush - Subdivisions, Chemistry, Manhattan Project (Saw them too!)
> >Yes - The Revealing Science of God, Turn of the Century, Machine Messiah
> ...



I have heard (and love) some of those songs:
>Livin' Thing
>Goodbye Yellow Brick Road
<Uptown Girl
>Somebody's Watching Me
>Break My Stride
>Telephone Line
>Sukiyaki (Love that cover! )
>Don't Stop Me Now
>Something About You
>Veteran of the Psychic Wars (I heard that when I went to see _Heavy Metal_.)
>Land of Confusion
>Everything She Wants


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Sep 19, 2019)

I have a soft spot for Bonnie Tyler’s songs.

It’s so weird because my parents never listened to that sort of music and I wasn’t even alive in the 80s. It just makes my ears happy.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Sep 19, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> I have a soft spot for Bonnie Tyler’s songs.
> 
> It’s so weird because my parents never listened to that sort of music and I wasn’t even alive in the 80s. It just makes my ears happy.



Which one's your favorite?  Mine's Total Eclipse of the Heart.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Sep 19, 2019)

Mr-Rose-Lizard said:


> Which one's your favorite?  Mine's Total Eclipse of the Heart.


Mine too!

Holding out for a hero is a close second.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Sep 19, 2019)

Well, I’m not hardcore into specific bands during the 70’s - 80’s, but my favorite song is a tie between:

Safety Dance - Men Without Hats

We Didn’t Start the Fire - Billy Joel

That’s my top two picks!


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 19, 2019)

Some of these aren't strictly pop, but they were certainly popular for some.
I'll start with the 70's (and try to do an A-Z)
ABBA- 'Dancing Queen'- 1976
Bee Gees- 'Jive Talkin'- 1975
Curtis Mayfield- 'Move On Up'- 1971
David Bowie- 'Life On Mars'- 1971
Electric Light Orchestra- 'Confusion'- 1979
Fleetwood Mac- 'Go Your Own Way'- 1976
Genesis- 'I Know What I Like (In Your Wardrobe)- 1974)
Hot Chocolate- 'Every 1's A Winner'- 1978
Iggy Pop- 'The Passenger'- 1977
John Paul Young- 'Love Is In The Air'- 1977
KC And The Sunshine Band- 'That's The Way (I Like It)'- 1975
Leo Sayer- 'Thunder In My Heart'- 1977
Meat Loaf- 'Bat Out Of Hell'- 1979
Pilot- 'Magic'- 1974
Queen- 'You're My Best Friend'- 1976
Rainbow- 'Since You Been Gone'- 1979
Supertramp- 'Dreamer'- 1974
The Police- 'Message In A Bottle'- 1979
Village People- 'Y.M.C.A'- 1978
XTC- 'Making Plans For Nigel' -1979

(I keep a spreadsheet of all the songs I've heard and liked with their years of release so I never forget)


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 19, 2019)

I do like this song...


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 19, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> I do like this song...


Ah, the man, the myth, the legend that is...Phil Collins!


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Sep 19, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> I do like this song...



That's one of my favorites too, along with I Don't Care Anymore, That's All, One More Night, Don't Lose My Number, and Take Me Home.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 21, 2019)

Round Two:
>Gilbert O'Sullivan- Alone Again (Naturally)
>The Bee Gees- How Deep Is Your Love?
>Kenny Loggins- Nightwatch, Down n' Dirty (Saw him in concert)
>Jane Child- Don't Wanna Fall in Love
>Taylor Dayne- Tell It To My Heart, Love Will Lead You Back
>John Parr- St. Elmo's Fire
>Basia- New Day for You
>Mtume- Juicy Fruit
>A-ha- Hunting High and Low, Living a Boy's Adventure Tale
>Ozzy Osborne- Mr. Crowley
>When in Rome- The Promise
>Erasure- A Little Respect, Sometimes, Chains of Love
>Def Leppard- Photograph
>Ozric Tentacles- Yaboop, Agog in the Ether
>Led Zeppelin- Stairway to Heaven, Kashmir, No Quarter
>Pet Shop Boys- Jealousy, So Hard
>Human League- Fascination
>Crosby, Stills & Nash- Carry On
>America- Ventura Highway
>Embryo- Kurdistan
>Kate Bush- Breathing
>Sheena Easton- For Your Eyes Only
>Mike and the Mechanics- Silent Running
>Seals and Crofts- Summer Breeze, Hummingbird
>Duran Duran- Rio, A View to a Kill
>Shalamar- Dead Giveaway
>Howard Jones- What Is Love, Things Can Only Get Better, Hide and Seek
>Diana Ross- It's Your Move
>Stevie Wonder- Superstition, Sir Duke
>New Kids on the Block- Please Don't Go Girl
>Clio- Faces
>Al B. Sure- Nite and Day
>Men At Work- Down Under
>Styx- Mr. Roboto (Saw them in concert too)
>Ananda Shankar- Streets of Calcutta
>Junko Ohashi- Telephone Number, I Love You So
> Isao Tomita- Neptune (The Mystic), Mars (The Bringer of War)
>Jean-Michel Jarre- Second Rendez-Vous, Calypso Part 3
>Automat- Ultraviolet, Droid
>Janet Jackson- Pleasure Principle
>Bernard Szajner- Bene Gesserit, Kwisatz Haderach
>Phil Collins- A Groovy Kind of Love
>Toto- Africa
>New Order- Bizarre Love Triangle
>The Guess Who- Hand Me Down World
>Mötley Crüe- Home Sweet Home
>REO Speedwagon- Can't Fight This Feeling, In My Dreams
>Peter Cetera- Glory of Love
>Joe Jackson- Is She Really Going Out With Him?, Breaking Us In Two
>Go West- King of Wishful Thinking


----------



## Gift (Dec 26, 2019)

Anything by the Smiths. Yes, I consider them pop.


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 19, 2020)

Toto - Africa
OMD - If You Leave
Aha - Take On Me
Genesis - Land of Confusion
Madonna - La Isla Bonita
Men Without Hats - Safety Dance
The Cure - Friday I'm In Love
A Flock of Seagulls - I Ran
Talking Heads - Burning Down the House
Madness - Our House
Rick Astley - Together Forever


----------



## Canopus the Dreamer (Mar 2, 2020)

At the minute I am going through a huge 80s phase and have added about 42 hours of songs to my spotify 80s play list. It covers a number of genres but is dominated by synth pop.

Some of my favourite artists and songs are:

• Alphaville - Big in Japan, Forever Young, Dance with Me, Sounds Like A Melody
• New Order - Blue Monday, True Faith
• Europe - The Final Countdown, Rock The Night, Love Chaser, Ninja
• Patti Labelle - New Attitude, Stir It Up
• Maillion - Kayleigh, Forgotten Sons, Garden Party, Cinderella Search
• Bananarama - Venus, Cruel Summer, Robert De Niro's Waiting
•Fleetwood Mac - Little Lies, Everywhere, Big Love
•The Human League - Don't You Want Me, Lebanon, Mirror Man
•Spandau Ballet - Gold, True, To Cut A Long Story Short
•Five Star - Slightest Touch, System Addict
• Kim Wilde - Kids in America, Cambodia, You Keep Me Hangin' On
• Laura Branigan - Gloria, Self Control

To name a few


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 2, 2020)

Billy Idol. Amazing singer and devilishly sexy in his early years.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Billy Idol. Amazing singer and devilishly sexy in his early years.


LOVE this song and artist! He is so talented ♡


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 25, 2020)

Take on me by A-Ha


----------



## Kharayi (Mar 25, 2020)

As a young one my parents would frequently play music from the 80's, and I learned to love it.

Bananarama - Cruel Summer





Kajagoogoo - Too Shy





Danielle Dax - Big Hollow Man





INXS - Need You Tonight





The Bangles - Walk Like An Egyptian


----------



## FurryFelix (Mar 25, 2020)

My three favorites:

The Hooters - And We Danced






Def Leppard - Hysteria






TOTO - Africa


----------



## Sairn (Mar 25, 2020)

Could be the Minnesotan in me, but how was Prince never mentioned!?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 25, 2020)

Here's a few more:


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 26, 2020)

FurryFelix said:


> TOTO - Africa



A classic for sure!


----------



## Tyno (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Topsy1990 (Nov 10, 2020)

I first heard this song back in 2003 and instantly loved it. Yet, I didn't know that it was released in 1984. To this day; this is the only song I know of by this artist. Ah, the 80's was truly a great era for pop, at least, for me, even though, I wasn't even alive at the time.


----------

